

Digital black market uses Bitcoins, requires TOR, sells drugs - sumeetjain
http://gawker.com/5805928/the-underground-website-where-you-can-buy-any-drug-imaginable

======
joezydeco
Besides being the third time this story has been posted to HN, it seems the
original Gawker/Kotaku article has caused a 60% bump in prices over the last
couple of days

[http://gawker.com/5808314/everyone-wants-bitcoins-after-
lear...](http://gawker.com/5808314/everyone-wants-bitcoins-after-learning-
they-can-buy-drugs-with-them)

